
There’s a Speeding Mass of Space Junk Orbiting Earth, Smashing into Things - ddlatham
https://www.wsj.com/articles/we-need-satellitesa-speeding-mass-of-space-junk-puts-them-at-risk-1505226427
======
danielvf
I did some estimates on this. I think it's over hyped.

[http://braino.org/essays/kessler_syndrome_is_over_hyped/](http://braino.org/essays/kessler_syndrome_is_over_hyped/)

